# Spinne im Ringelpullover



## JoergK (8. Sep. 2009)

Hi Leute,

hier ist ja schon allerlei Getier rumgehuscht, aber so 'ne Spinne hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehen. 
Vorhin beim Unkraut rupfen in einem Busch gelbem Sonnenhut gefunden:

  

Der Beinkreis hatte gut 5 cm, Körperlänge ca 12-14mm.

Weiss von Euch einer, was das für eine ist ?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Casybay (8. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Spinne im Ringelpullover*

Hallo Jörg,
könnt die Zebra Spinne sein
lG Carmen


----------



## CoolNiro (8. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Spinne im Ringelpullover*

Hallo Jörg,

das ist eine (ist kein Witz  ) __ Wespenspinne.

Näheres dazu bei Wiki:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wespenspinne

Hatte vor ein paar Tagen eine im Garten
beim verspeisen einer Wildbiene erwischt.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Inken (8. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Spinne im Ringelpullover*

Hallo Jörg!!

Vor der gleichen Spinne habe ich mich im letzten Sommer auch erschrocken..

Schau doch mal hier, in #4 habe ich ein Foto von ihr eingestellt.

Frank und Ludwig halfen mir auf die Sprünge. Es handelt sich um die Wespenspinne!

 Mich hat´s bei ihren Ausmaßen schon etwas gegruselt... 

Aber hübsch ist sie doch irgendwie!


----------



## axel (8. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Spinne im Ringelpullover*

Hallo Jörg 

Schöne Fotos 

Könnte ne Wespenspinne Argiope bruennichi sein ,
schau mal hier 

http://wiki.spinnen-forum.de/index.php?title=Argiope_bruennichi


lg
axel


----------



## JoergK (8. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Spinne im Ringelpullover*

Hey Leute,

vielen Dank, Ihr seid ja schneller als die Polizei erlaubt.... 

jo, das war sie, __ Wespenspinne = Zebraspinne = Tigerspinne...

Also bei 'ner Körperlänge von ausgewachsen 25mm 
hätte ich glaub ich die Unkrauthacke weggeschmissen 

Unsere 'Kleine' hatte ich knapp 20 cm neben dem Kopf als ich im Augenwinkel 'ne Bewegung gesehen hab :shock

Aber hast Recht, Inken, irgenwie hübsch ist sie doch 
[aus einiger Entfernung]  

Na, jetzt hatten wir auch mal Besuch von einer 'Spinne des Jahres'.... 

Danke und Gruß Jörg


----------



## waterman (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Spinne im Ringelpullover*

Hi,

ich habe vor ein paar Wochen ein solch schönes Spinnenexemplar bei uns entdeckt und war begeistert.
Ich dachte die wäre vom BVB gesponsert 
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Mercedesfreund (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Spinne im Ringelpullover*

PUI Spinne ,für mich sind sie alle eklig


----------



## Casybay (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Spinne im Ringelpullover*

Mensch, Werner! 
die sind doch sooo nützlich, auch die so ihre Brut mit sich rum tragen, klasse eingerichtet, ich bin froh über jede Spinne auch im Haus, die fangen mir so einiges weg!
lG
Carmen


----------



## JoergK (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Spinne im Ringelpullover*

nun ja, im Haus möchten wir sie jetzt nicht gerade rumrennen haben 

Durch unsere Nähe zum Wald kommen öfters diese riesigen schwarzen 'Kellerspinnen' ins Haus und vergraulen meine Damen...

Immerhin werden die jetzt alle mit 'nem Glas gefangen und lebend (!!) des Hauses verwiesen.

Schliesslich ist der Garten gross genug. 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Casybay (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Spinne im Ringelpullover*


Klasse,Jörg

Bei uns hat die Trichter oder Kellerspinnen Saison erst begonnen.
Unser Wohnzimmer und Terrasse liegen 2 Stufen tiefer als der Garten.
kannst Du Dir vorstellen, was da im Herbst so alles rein will?!

LG
Carmen


----------

